# Tads Keep dying!!



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Ok, I use RO water, use blackwater extraxt for tanins, keep java moss in water, temps are at a constant 75 degrees. Everytime a tad hatches and I put it into the water it dies. This is getting very frustrating and I have already had 11 tads die on me so far. Its just not one species, its my Azurues, Luecs, and Aratuas. Does anyone have an explation on what im doing wrong? I also noticed that after I observe the tads afetr they die their stomach area seperates from the skin.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I use tap water with Prime drops added, and done this method for many years. Why don't you try a few like this, at this point you have nothing to lose. Bill


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Do you have a lid on the tads?


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

First how long do you wait to feed the tads after placing them in the cups? You need to wait 3-5 days after putting them in before feeding. If you feed too early it can lead to mouth rot.
Secondly, why use RO water and then replace with tanins? Use arrowhead or crystal gyser spring water and then use the black water.

The diet of the parents can have a major impact on the tads and froglets. As is often mentioned supplements, and fresh ones are important. I have moved to using only the repashy supplements and are happy with them.

Temperature I try to keep between 72-74. Let me know and you can come by and take a look at my different methods and get some ideas.

Jason


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

billschwinn said:


> I use tap water with Prime drops added, and done this method for many years. Why don't you try a few like this, at this point you have nothing to lose. Bill


I 2nd this. Its very simple and it works. 
I've had my temps from 68-81F with no ill effects on tads.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Funny thing is that I have 4 luec tads that I used with tap water and hey are doing fine. I tried the spring water also and still no luck. I'm supplementing using fresh herpative and repcal on every feeding. Hey Jason I may take u up on that offer. I need all the help I can get.


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

i have had coun tless successful tads com e out strong with this : i used aged water with added menth blue , and put cups out a 2 weeks in advance and i add 1 leaf , let it sit for the 2 weeks ,then add tadpole) 3 days later i add 1 frog bit(food) once i see that gone and feces in the water i start giving more food. temps are at 73-76 .. here's probly your issue?how long after they hatch to a tad are you moving them ?some azureus break out and are hanging in the petri dish and are tiny and then sometimes they are huge and havent even broken sac yet . either way i wait tilll they are on the bigger side.so far have not had canabalism issues . size of a dime, then its time? ofcourse thats my rule for only larger frogs. i have a lid on petri dish but not on cups..


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

coxdre123 said:


> Funny thing is that I have 4 luec tads that I used with tap water and hey are doing fine. I tried the spring water also and still no luck.


There you go. Tad cup, treated tap water, tad. Thats all there is to it.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

I used to keep my developed tads in R/O water with a pinch of tadpole tea. Never really had any good tadpoles during this. I have since switched to spring water which can be used to make baby food. Since then I have had nothing but strong tadpoles and now my first froglets.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

1) out of a clutch how many are hatching

2) of those that don't hatch how many develop and die before hatching

3) how long after they hatch do you move them into the water

4) how long after you move them do they die? 

Ed


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

I wait a few days to a week after the tad actually hatches before putting him in the water to make sure he has lost that "round" look. Usually by then they are pretty active and ready to get to the water. I use a turkey baster to suck them up and put them into the water. I use aged tap water with declorinator and a pinch of Indian Almond leaf. I usually wait about 5 days after putting the tad in the water before feeding. Then I add a couple of tiny Spectrum pellets until the tad is large enough to be moved onto Tad Bites. I keep lids on all my cups. I used to use java and duckweed in my tad cups, but soon ran out as I had way more tads than I could get java for. Best of luck to you in your tad rearing


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

ED-Answers to your questions.

1. All of them are hatching

2. None die before hatching

3. Once they hatch I throw them right in

4. They die within 2mins

Thanks everyone for all the post. I think from everyones answers I believe im throwing them in to early. Im gonna start waiting about a week or so after they hatch before I throw them in the water. I will keep evryone informed on my outcomes.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks Cheseny!

Im going to follow your method and wait about a week until they get a little larger. Thats what I did with my luecs and they are doing fine. Thnaks for the help!


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Are you sure they are dying after a few minutes? Often, mine will lay lifeless in the bottom of the cup for a few days. Not sure if they have to adjust and get their strength up or what, but maybe you're just not seeing any movement and thinking they are dead?


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

No they are dead. The funny thing is that there stomachs come apart. Its like they are exploding. When I see that I know they are dead.


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

change to treated tap or aged water and see how it works . also leave them in petri dish till their the size of small guppy ( for tincs size , obvioasly not for thumbs) .


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

coxdre123 said:


> No they are dead. The funny thing is that there stomachs come apart. Its like they are exploding. When I see that I know they are dead.


Are you sure you are using water and not acid?


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah, Im going to keep them in the petri dish for a longer period of time. I just noticed that my azerues laid another clutch! Here we go again!


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Ive had best luck with just kinda flooding the petri dish for the first couple days, then transferring them into a deli cup with some spring water that a couple leaves and some java moss. I dont add any algae or tadpole food for a couple days after that, they seem to be alright just picking at the java at first.


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi,

you use RO (reverse osmosis) water. The creation process of such water includes pressing it at high pressure through various membranes that only let pass small particules, as water but no salts or impurities (which makes it very pure but also very aggressive, it's not natural anymore and will try to "suck" everything up it can to regain initial state - makes it work nearly like an acid). The better the filter, the better RO with extremely low electroconductivity you can get. RO water can be mixed again with normal tap water to reduce aggressivity. I know there are people around here who praise RO water and that would explain why, they must have gotten the softer one.

Basicly what you are encountering is osmosis, a natural phenomenon where nature tries to regulate concentrations. Your tad is swimming in water containing not much if nothing, while the tad itself contains lots of salts - minerals. These will try to leach into the water but can't and the RO water will penetrate the tad and all it's cells, to equalize concentrations. The cells will explode due to inner pressure - see your belly. With RO water your tad becomes a membrane , dont do this.

I strongly recommend to use aged tap water or spring water and promise you less concerns that way...

Have a nice day

gluedl


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

I use Spring water with "Start Right" water conditioner. I add about 5ml of Blackwater Extract to 1 gal of water. I also add a little bit of duckweed to the rearing containers. I feed every other day and i raise them individually. My Tincs and Leucs are in 16oz cups and my thumbs are in small Solo cups. I feed my Tincs a diet of freeze dried bloodworm's,spirulina powder,and tropical fish flakes. My Thumbs get mainly just the spirulina powder with some tropical fish flakes. I don't use the tadpole bites anymore, just cause they always clouded my water. I don't do "full" water changes. I only replenish what I take out when I remove their little fecals from their containers. I do this at every feeding. I think there are a combo of elements that play a roll in proper tad development. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Recently I was working with an imitator tadpole that I thought had hatched from the egg. The membrane was perfectly transparent and the tad's body was almost compeltely erect. However, that slight curve in its tale was the membrane, still entact. Something similar happened to me with this egg. Make sure you're positive they're hatched before you move them. I wouldn't say wait a full week after they hatch to move them, but make sure there's no possibility that they're still in the egg....


----------

